# 09/10 oakley gear (coat/pants)



## bakesale (Nov 28, 2008)

this is what your outfit reminds me of. OHH CANADAAAAA


----------



## Glade Ripper (Nov 12, 2008)

if you like it rock it and if it has the technical aspects of good outer wear them you are good to go. Personally I am not a fan of the same design pattern for pants and jackets. Looks too much like a uniform or onesi


----------

